# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  boligrafo desorientado

## fermaton

Me gustaria que alguien que hubiese adquirido el DVD del "Boligrafo desorientado" de tiendamagia me dijese que tal esta.

----------


## magic_7

Esto no deberia de estar en lo mejor y lo peor?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Movido.

Sobre el dvd no te puedo decir nada, a ver si alguien te puede ayudar.

----------


## fermaton

Gracias por las respuestas.

----------

